# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R17-smanjujemo broj artikala po prodavatelju

## ivakika

zbog velikog broja zainteresiranih, a pogotovo zbog onih koji ostanu bez sifre za prodavanje, odlucili smo od ove rasprodaje smanjiti broj artikala po prodavatelju na 30 komada, ali cemo povecati broj prodavatelja sa 200 na 230 prodavatelja

Analizom listi prodavatelja na proteklim rasprodajama, dosli smo do podatka da velika vecina prodavatelja niti nema vise od 30 artikala. S obzirom da stalno ponavljamo da cilj rasprodaje nije zaraditi, vec povoljno kupiti robu, nadam se da cete razumjeti nasu odluku i da cete nas podrzati svojim dolaskom

----------


## Barbi

Odlicna odluka. Jedva cekam rasprodaju.  :Smile:

----------


## Forka

Odlicna odluka!Mislim da će to, također, doprinijeti kvaliteti. I ja jedva čekam rasprodaju!

----------


## emily

podrzavam odluku i dolazim :D 

osobno, nikad nisam imala vise od 20-ak sifri, i uglavnom se vecina prodala

----------


## emily

> podrzavam odluku i dolazim :D 
> 
> osobno, nikad nisam imala vise od *20-ak sifri,* i uglavnom se vecina prodala


20-ak stvari tj. komada

----------


## retha

Super odluka!
Nego..kome se za sifru treba javiti?

----------


## ivakika

vise informacija na ovome topicu

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...679838#1679838

----------


## Moover

a one fore 3u1? 

npr. 3 bodija iste veličine u kompletu za jednu cijenu...? Ima li toga? To bi onda trebao biti jedan artikl...

----------


## andrea

to ti i je kao jedan artikl, jer na njega ide jedan kartončić

isto kao i kompletići, npr. gornji i donji dio trenirke- spoji se zajedno i ide pod jedan kartončić, tj. kao jedan komad robe  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

da, mozete spajati vise komada zajedno, samo pazite da ih dobro spojite, najbolje iglom i koncem, jer ako se rastave, nece ici u prodaju-i svakako na traku napisite koliko komada je u kompletu

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Pozdrav

Već sam bila na par rasprodaja i zadovljna sam sa svojom prodajom robe.

Vidim da smanjujete broj komada zaprimljene robe.


Slažem se s tim iako za ovu rasprodaju imam više od 30 komada za prodati ali ću neke spojiti ili prodavati na rasprodaji u 11 mjesecu. Pitanje - da li da na ovu rasprodaju nosim zimsku jaknu ili da ostavim za 11 mjesec.

Zanima me jedino kako će prodavatelji reagirati na to pogotovo oni koji imaju više garderobe (mislim ako imaju više djece i ne treba im robica) da li ćete im dozvoliti da imaju dvije šifre ili će ostati na jednoj.

Najveći problem će biti taj što će neki možda dati podatke od druge osobe, a ona se ni jednom neće pojaviti te će druga osoba za nju sve obaviti. Znam da ne možete imati sve te provjere ali pripremite se za to jer kao što i sami znate robu nose bake ili dede, prijatelji itd.


Toliko od zadovoljne prodavateljice.


Nadam se da ću i ja jednog dana sudjelovati u rasporadji jer me fascinira taj rad, ali momentalno nemam vremena.



Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Frida

Vlatka, mi smo itekako svjesni problema i sada imamo prodavatelja koji se švercaju i uzimaju dvije ili čak tri šifre. Neke skužimo a neke ne, uglavnom se trudimo pratiti da se ne desi da netko dobije dvije šifre.

Nadamo se da će nam ova promjena doprinijeti boljoj kvaliteti robice i opreme koja će se prodavati.

Zimsku jaknu može i u 11. mjesecu.

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Hvala na odgovoru.


Vidimo se na rasprodaji - NARAVNO AKO USPIJEM DOBITI ŠIFRU  :Smile:

----------


## Amelie32

Ja baš nisam sigurna u uspješnost smanjivanja broja komada robe na 30.
Prvo zato što će sad više ljudi spajati po 3 majice zajedno nego što je to bio slučaj prije, a mi koji radimo na kontroli donešene robe moramo svejedno pregledati sve 3 bez obzira kaj idu u kompletu.
Drugo, pretpostavljam da će više ljudi pokušati dobiti po 2 šifre lažnim predstavljanjem ili ono, ova je za mene, a ova za moju sestru.
Malo sam skeptična prema ovome, no dobro vidjet ćemo kaj će nova rasprodaja donijeti.   :Grin:

----------


## retha

Jel to s spajanjem robe tocnije bodija veliki bed?
Bas sam o vaj put htjela nes spojit a sad se dvoumim.. :/ 
I nemam pojma di da postavim pitanje..
Kratki rukavi mogu? Il samo toplije stvari..

----------


## apricot

spajanje nekoliko stvari pod jednu cijenu je sasvim ok.

----------


## adonisa

jel bed što sam na nekim malim bodićima odrezala etiketu na kojoj piše veličina (da ne grebe bebu po vratiću!), pa sad nisam više sigurna u veličinu - 54 ili 62 - pa bi napisala 0-3 mj?

----------


## krumpiric

to nije bed, napiši.

----------


## mamaLare

Dal da donesem i deblje stvari, buce, skafander ... ili samo jesensko   :Embarassed:

----------


## Roza

može i deblje stvari, dapače...
ovo je jesensko-zimska rasprodaja

----------


## adonisa

hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Bila sam na rodinoj rasprodaji s 30 artikla


Zanima kako je prošla prodaja - da li je bilo bolje - da li se je prigovaralo ili su sve prihvatili odmah.



Cure svaka Vam čast stvarno se naradite.


Ne znam kako izgleda subota jer nisam nikad bila ali mogu si zamisliti

 :D

----------


## Amelie32

Vidim da još to nitko od nas volontera nije napisao, pa budem ja.  :Grin:  
Prvi dan zaprimanja robe radila sam na kontroli robe i dogodilo se ono što sam predviđala. Ljudi su po 3 majice spajali kao komplet i to ljepljivom trakom sve tri zajedno obljepili, tako da je bilo skoro nemoguće iskontrolirati ih. Kakav je to komplet odnosno kako 3 različite majice dugih rukava mogu biti komplet? :?  Da ne govorim koliko nas je to usporavalo. Meni je OK i shvatljivo to za bodiće, gaćice jer se te stvari većinom tak i prodaju, OK je za piđame i trenirke, ali spojeno koncem, ne ljepljivom trakom.
Mislim da bi ubuduće trebalo jasno razgraničiti što može ići pod komplet,a što ne.
Isto tako se događa da ljudi ne napišu veličinu robe koju su donijeli. To isto usporava razvrstavanje stvari i nije boljka samo ove rasprodaje, nego se ponavlja stalno . Onda one volonterke koje razvrstavaju robu izvrću tu robu  tražeći kakvu oznaku veličine i međusobno pitajući za koju dob bi to bilo. To zaista nema smisla. Mislim da ako netko želi prodati svoje stvari na rasprodaji bi mogao biti toliko korektan pa ispisati etiketu s podacima onako kako stoji u uputama na ovom pdf-u. Zar je to toliko teško ?
Možda će netko reći da kompliciram, ali mene ovo svaku rasprodaju izluđuje i osobno smatram to kao omalovažavanje našeg rada.

----------


## Moover

jeste popile sokove?   :Grin:

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Prijedlog


Da se ne zaprima roba koja nema sve podatke napisane na krep traci.


Što se tiče spajanja majci - ja sam spajala isto ali po dvije i naravno iste veličine jer je najgore kada se spoje majce a jedna ti npr. ne treba.


Moje primjedbe koje sam vijdela dok sam čekala u redu a to je da stvarno ljudi tamo dođu nepripremljeni - nemaju na nekoj robi napisane cijene, nemaju zbrojen ukupan iznos koliki su predali i stvarno se onda dugo mora raditi s jednom osobom. Još jedna stvar koju sam zamijetila a to je kad Vi kažete da ne preuzimate robu iz tog i tog razlgoa i vratite osobi - pratila sam jednu - nije ni u jednom trenutku umanjila svoj iznos - pa me zanima kako je to onda kada Vi njima vračate novac ili robu - da li sve štima.



Znam da je to puno posla i svaka Vam čast na tome i nadam se da ću se i ja Vama druge godine pridružiti jer me to sve fascinira kako radite a stvarno Vam treba pomoć.



CURE SVAKA VAM ČAST.


VIDIMO SE NA SLIJEDEĆOJ RASPRODAJI IAKO NEMAM JAKO PUNO - ALI NEMA VEZE.

POZDRAV

----------


## Mukica

> jeste popile sokove?


kazu cure bio je jedan jako ljubazan covjek i donio nam sokove
to si ti bio???

----------


## Frida

> jeste popile sokove?


TO si bio ti?! Pa što se nisi identificirao?!  :Smile:  

Naravno da jesmo, hvala još jednom!

----------


## krumpiric

aha, zgodan dečec  :Grin:  
Hvala na sokićima  :Heart:

----------

